# Suggestions please! I have an exposed basement beam to do something with (see pic)



## BPetk7 (Oct 3, 2012)

The attached picture is my problem. I'm racking my brain trying to figure out how to cover this ugly support beam and support columns and make it fit with surroundings. I'm not partial to just painting. Please, any suggestions with pics would be much appreciated!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

clad it drywall or mdf


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What is that? Is it structural or is it decorative? If structural--it doesn't look right---How is it held up?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is that just a single 2X being used as the beam
That had to be some DIY's attempt to fix a sagging floor.
A tripled up set of 2X's and at least doubled (tripled would be better) up jacks on each end would have alowed enough support and gotten rid of that post in the middle.

There also needed to be a footing under those end supposts, not just sitting on a 4" thick slab.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Agreed, looks like it is just for decoration, certainly is not doing anything structural.
Maybe better pics of the ends would help.
I would put better supports under it before covering it up as suggested above.

is many ways to cover it, hard to suggest covering / hiding a problem.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Make it look like a totem pole ?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I noticed too that nothing seems to be holding it up? I see no hanger on the far end (but perhaps that 2x4 is nothced) and their is a matching one on the masonry wall. And it is a beam that cannot be balancing on that 2x4. Lucky that thing has not come down on someone's head. Least of your worries should be about how to decorate or blend it in!


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Once you fix the structural problems as suggested by other posters, you could run a dropped ceiling from the wall to the beam and add recessed lighting. It will make the area where the couch is appear to be more cozy.


----------

